
Blog on proprietary FAANG protocols taking over the internet - newguynewguy
Around the time that Pai and the FCC rolled back net neutrality rules, I recall someone here linking a well-written blog post predicting that it&#x27;ll ultimately be irrelevant, the way things are going.<p>The outline was a bit like:<p>1. Up to now, internet infrastructure has been designed and built around open protocols like HTTP that anyone can use
2. FAANGs already represent most traffic on the internet
3. We can expect them to start sending their packets in proprietary form that has been optimized to their traffic
4. They&#x27;ve already dumped a bunch of capex (i&#x27;m paraphrasing) into massive physical infrastructure; it shouldn&#x27;t be surprising if we see that infrastructure begin to be designed around &amp; compatible only with proprietary, optimized protocols
5. The &#x27;open&#x27; internet that anyone can get started on independently will become a relic like ham radio<p>Unfortunately, I didn&#x27;t think to bookmark it. Does anyone here know what I&#x27;m talking about or have a link?
======
jxub
Is it this one? [https://www.usv.com/blog/fat-
protocols](https://www.usv.com/blog/fat-protocols)

